# ST 200 Turbo Tuner



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been looking for a replacement for my Planet waves pedal tuner. Something more accurate. On a whim after a bit of reading on it, I ordered an ST200 Turbo Tuner. 
Anyone else have one of these and is satisfied with it?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had one for about 3 months now. It is by far, the best tuner I have ever had. Very accurate, and fast! Have you ever seen the shootout between the Peterson and Turbo Tuner. The TT blows away the Peterson in speed, is way easier to read, is just as accurate, and takes up less space on your pedalboard.

I highly recommend this tuner.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I've had one for about 3 months now. It is by far, the best tuner I have ever had. Very accurate, and fast! Have you ever seen the shootout between the Peterson and Turbo Tuner. The TT blows away the Peterson in speed, is way easier to read, is just as accurate, and takes up less space on your pedalboard.
> 
> I highly recommend this tuner.


Nice. I actually just ordered one this morning for my small pedal board and set ups.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Nice. I actually just ordered one this morning for my small pedal board and set ups.


Oh yeah............and excellent for doing your own setups!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had one since August after my Strobostomp started crappin' out on me. Like ne1roc said, best pedal tuner out there. I've a/bed it with the Peterson Strobostomp V1 and the Korg Pitchblack. Although the TT has better accuracy, the difference is negligible comparing it with the SS. It is also much better than the PB. Footprint is smaller than the SS, same as the PB. Ease of tuning, I'd go TT, PB and then SS. And so far I haven't gotten any issues like the ones I have had with the SS (crappy connectors, faulty foot switch).


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a great tuner. Went to this from the TU-2, and instantly noticed a huge difference.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*turbo tuner st200*

I have a question for you . Who makes the ST200 turbo tuner ? 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

dino said:


> I have a question for you . Who makes the ST200 turbo tuner ?
> 
> Thanks , Dino


Google is your friend.

http://www.turbo-tuner.com/index.htm

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like mine....way more accurate than the Boss pedal tuner that it replaced.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Chito said:


> I have had one since August I've a/bed it with the Peterson Strobostomp V1 and the Korg Pitchblack. It is also much better than the PB.


Could you expand on this a bit. I have a Korg PB but I've been building a second pedal board for my practice amp (different room than my big amp) and have been thinking of buying a second tuner.

What makes the ST "better" than the PB?

Thanks
TG


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tuning accuracy for the TT is ±.02 cents as opposed to the PBs +/-1 cent. It is programmable for alternate tunings and temperaments which you can't do with the PB. The TT is also a true stroboscope. Even the Strobostomp is not really a true strobe. It is also quicker to respond than the PB. Great for setups as already mentioned.


----------



## gforces (Jan 22, 2009)

An ST-200 has been my main tuner for 6 months. Quick tuning and great for intonation. It replaced a Strobostomp 2. I really like the fact that you can leave it connected with a 9v battery installed and it only drains the battery when engaged.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

gforces said:


> An ST-200 has been on my main tuner for 6 months. Quick tuning and great for intonation. It replaced a Strobostomp 2. I really like the fact that you can leave it connected with a 9v battery installed and it only drains the battery when engaged.


Do you mean only when you have a cable in the input jack or do you mean I can keep a cable in the jack at all times and it only drains the battery when I actually turn it on?


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

I just got the ST-200 a few weeks ago. I love it. I'll never get rid of this thing - the tracking is phenomenal, as is the accuracy. I've never had a guitar sound so in tune before. 

You owe it to yourself to get one of these.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about ordering one of these, but I'm worried about the visibility in direct sunlight. Can anyone who has one comment on how easy the display is to read outdoors? I have a Korg DT-10 right now, and it's almost impossible to use outside.

Thanks!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Are there any Canadian dealers that carry the ST-200?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can only get them through Turbo Tuner currenly (http://www.turbo-tuner.com). 
I went ahead and ordered one yesterday, I'll post a review after it arrives.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been using mine for a couple of months now. Very easy to use. It tunes pretty fast when you are used to it. I found my self taking a little longer initially because it's so much more accurate. Took a little longer for that strobe light to settle down and stop.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome, I didn't know about this at all! I've been looking for a second tuner. I want to leave my TU-2 at the rehearsal space and get another decent tuner at home and I've been looking at the Strobostomp and the Pitchblack, but this seems like the winner!


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

How do they ship? IE did you get dinged with border fees?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine just arrived today, shipped USPS (taxes were charged, but no duty/brokerage).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...oh, no! 

yet another device i can't afford but simply must have!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...oh, no!
> 
> yet another device i can't afford but simply must have!


Hahaha, my sentiments exactly!

I've been leaving my TU-2 at the jam space and have relegated myself to using a cheapie Korg tuner at home, you know, one of the hand-held ones. Because it's not in my chain and always plugged in, I've been tuning up less and less at home, which is a bad idea for practice.

If only I hadn't just given JS Moore the go-ahead for some pickups for my Strat!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, so my new ST-200 arrived safe and sound. I paid for "Global Express" shipping (an extra $7.70 USD) so it was delivered by USPS 3 business days after the order was shipped, with taxes owing but no duty or brokerage fees. It came very well packaged, and had a fresh battery installed ready for use. They claim the battery is good for about 1000 tunings or 12 straight hours, and it only drains when the tuner is switched on. Plugging in an ac adapter removes the battery from the circuit completely.

I was able to use it on a few outdoor gigs on Canada Day, and I can say it was easilly worth the money spent. As I was afraid of, the LEDs are very difficult to see in direct sunlight; but a little bit of shade from a propped up box solved that problem. Near instant note recognition makes tuning extremely quick, and the circular strobe is actually very intuitive to use. (If the LEDs rotate clockwise, the note is sharp. If they rotate counter-clockwise, the note is flat. The faster they move, the more out of tune you are.) My Korg DT-10 seems slow and clunky after using this thing for a day. The 0.02 cent accuracy is cool and great for bragging rights, but to be honest I don't think any tuning heads (let alone my fingers) are capable of dialing in anything near that. What really sells this thing for me is the speed. I can have a string in tune and be moved on to the next in less time than it takes the Korg to even recognize the first note. This makes accurate tuning between songs (or even during songs) a breeze. 

Overall, if you are playing primarilly outdoors in direct sunlight the Peterson may still be the way to go. For everyone else, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better tuner for even twice the price. It is still just a tuner of course, and if you're happy with your current tuner I wouldn't necessarilly feel the need to rush out and buy one ... but you certainly won't be dissapointed if you do.


----------

